# Overnight Blueberry French Toast



## jkath (Dec 28, 2004)

This is absolutely wonderful!!

Overnight Blueberry French Toast

12 slices white bread, no crusts, cut into 1" square cubes
2 pkgs. cream cheese, in 1" cubes
1 c. fresh or frozen blueberries
12 eggs
2 c. milk
1/3 c. maple syrup

Sauce: 
1 c. sugar
2 Tbsp cornstarch
1 c. water
1 c. fresh or frozen blueberries
2 Tbsp. butter (or more  )

Place half of the bread cubes into a greased 13x9 pan & place cream cheese on top. Top w/ blueberries & remaining bread. In a large bowl, 
beat eggs well, Add milk & syrup & mix. Pour over bread mixture. Cover & chill 8 hours or overnight. Remove from fridge 30 min. before baking.
 Cover & bake @ 350 for 30 minutes, then uncover & bake 25-30 minutes till golden & center is set. 
In a saucepan, combine sugar & cornstarch; add water. Bring to a boil over medium heat; boil for 3 minutes, stirring constantly. Stir in blueberries; reduce heat. Simmer for 8-10 mintues or until berries have burst. Stir in  butter until melted. 
Serve over French Toast.

(*you can also add cinnamon to this for a different flavor)


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 28, 2004)

jkath, this sounds incredibly rich and delicious!  Thanks!


----------



## jkath (Dec 28, 2004)

It really is - 
it's also so easy for entertaining. One time I made it for some friends for our "girls weekend getaway" - there is no praise higher than a bunch of happy moms!


----------



## MJ (Dec 28, 2004)

This sounds *delicious*! Thanks Jkath


----------



## middie (Dec 28, 2004)

jkath you're making me drool... quit it lol


----------

